# Am I eligible for a Canadian PR Status?



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if I am some what eligible for a Canadian PR status.

Firstly I am 23 years old and I am currently residing in Australia, also I have done my masters degree there in Information Technology focusing on Business Analyst. I have 1 year post qualification year experience, and 2 years if work experience is counted when you are studying. This means, I will be applying under the "2171" stream for an IT analyst in accordance to the skilled federal program (Do correct me if I am wrong)

I also have a 7+ in all modules in IELTS. I am, however, not proficient in french, hence I will not able to claim points for that. 

I am using the current site to determine my eligibility: Canadian Immigration and Visas | Canadian Immigration Points Calculator and I am having some difficulty understanding the "Adaptability" part. Can I claim 5 points again for my masters?

Can someone insight me on the processes prior applying for an EOI? Is there an a computer society like ACS (Australia's body to assess work and education relating to IT)? Anything I need to know?

Please help me out!  

Keen to hear your responses!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't believe _you_ can claim 5 points for your Masters degree, as the box clearly states "_*spouse/common-law partner*_" while the other boxes in the section state "_You *or* your accompanying spouse or common-law partner_."



> Adaptability (maximum 10 points)
> 
> You can receive a maximum of 10 points based on any combination of the elements listed below:
> 
> ...


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi There,

Thank you so much for your reply.

How about work experience? Do I need to get that assessed by a certain body in Canada? Do immigration take work experience that was done during studies? Is there a certain hours per week that needs to be met?

Sad to see that I will not get the additional point for my masters, however, I will be able to claim points for my masters, 25 to be exact. Reference: Canadian Immigration and Visas | Canadian Immigration Points Calculator (First point)

Please assist, once again thank you for your reply previously.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not sure how work experience is calculated, but would think that work experience done during studies _do not_ count towards the experience qualification.



> _You must have at least* one year of full time experience* in the last ten years in a management or professional or highly skilled occupation_. These are listed as Skill Type O, Skill Type A or Skill Type B on the National Occupation Classification List. You will find further details in our skilled worker guide.


There is no indication that work-study experience counts, and as you are only on work experience (for a predetermined amount of time), it cannot be construed as "full time employment" for the purposes of immigrating to Canada.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> ...


If you have atleast one year full time work experience post your qualification with duties and responsibilties on the lines of those prescribed for 2171 then you fulfill the work exp criteria to apply. However you need to score 67 points to be considered eligible.

1.Master degree can help you claim maximum 23 points. But first You'll need to get this degree and bachelors assessed by WES/ICAS Canada.

2. Calculate your points for IELTS from:
Language testing â€“ Federal skilled workers

3.If you do fulfill the work experience criteria then you can get 9 points for 1 year of work experience.
Refer the section Factor 3: Work experience (maximum of 15 points) of the application guide below:
Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class

4. You'll get 12 points for your age falling in 18 to 35 years range (Refer Factor 4)

5. Refer the Adaptability section 6 of the guide to check for adaptability points
Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class

You'll need to hurry up on this as 2171 is a hot occupation and may not last beyond 2-3 months


----------



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

In Australia,

Full time work is considered 20 hours or more, each week. Regardless if it is part time, casual, full time or contracted.

Is it same with Canada's immigration?


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have question whether I am eligible for Canada PR under FSW.

I have contacted an immigration consultant and he said that I have enough points to apply under fsw program.But in the cic website if I take online assessment(Find Out if You're Eligible to Apply), I got the result that " We used your answers to see if you may qualify for any of Canada's primary immigration programs. Based on your answers, it appears that you are not eligible to immigrate to Canada at this time under a federal program." 

Below is my details. Could anyone please confirm that am I eligible to apply under fsw program ? 



IELTS : (6+6+4+5) 21 points 

L - 8
R - 8
W - 6
S - 6.5

Education Qualification : 21 points

B.Tech (Information Technology) - WES Evaluation in process

Age 30 : 12 points

Experience : 15 points

Total experiance : 6 years and 9 months


Total Points : 69 points


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have question whether I am eligible for Canada PR under FSW.
> 
> ...



Although you have mentioned your applicable points but you missed mentioning whether your occupation is amongst the 50 NOCs which are eligible for this year.
Refer Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers.

If your occupation is amongst those then you may be eligible based on fulfilling other criteria such as funds, eduation assessment, etc..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

amitnm1991 said:


> In Australia,
> 
> Full time work is considered 20 hours or more, each week. Regardless if it is part time, casual, full time or contracted.
> 
> Is it same with Canada's immigration?


Nopes. Canada's standards as per this link Classification of Full-time and Part-Time Work Hours are:
1. Full-time (work hours)
This category includes employed persons who usually worked 30 hours or more per week, at their main or only job.
2. Part-time (work hours)
This category includes employed persons who usually worked less than 30 hours per week, at their main or only job.


Just to add one year full time work experience requirement for FSWP also mentions that the work experience can also be in the form of equivalent continuous part-time work.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/guides/EG7TOC.asp#eg73


----------

